# Confo critique



## barnprincess (Dec 17, 2009)

I've never really gotten into how to critique a horse or why this is bad or why thats wrong etc. But i'd love to know what you guys see with my two mares. these are the best photos i have . both are tbs. the chestnut has raced and had 7 babies, shes turning 18 in march. the grey is turning 8 in may and never raced or bred. (if your curious on gingers story you can see it Photo Album - allforhorses)

onto the photos ( keep in mind ginger was thin in some of these)

"mean nanny jean" Aka ginger
































































*please no riding critique..*























































Luna's are comming now please wait untill i post hers


----------



## barnprincess (Dec 17, 2009)

Bella Luna (i call her lunatick lol)























































shes not downhill its just a slope shes standing on a slope.



















this saddle dosent fit i dont use it anymore





































shes white'ned out a lot since these.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

The first one, ginger, her back looks 'disconnected' to her bum. which ive never seen that before so i dont know what its called....
and she is lacking quite a bit of muscle. but her face is cute.

haha i have a kitty named luna


----------



## barnprincess (Dec 17, 2009)

Well if you look at the link i posted, shes a rescue =]. She's come a long way. Shes just FINALLY , this month, hit her fat weight .so now its muscle and suppling time. this spring is real work time. we've done jumping and a lot of basic dressage up untill last month. shes a fast fast learner. we started collection, which she was doing awesome then she got a hematoma and went lame and now its snowing so im just hopping on her over her blankie to walk around the yard. 

as for her back, i do have a chiro comming at some point haha. I heard its common in racehorses that it 'tears' from excertion (sp?) but it dosent cause any issues or any pain to her. but i want it checked out anyway.


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

Gingner;
Something weird with the back - I can't tell what's going on there. I don't think it's a chiro issue or anything like that, it's surely conformation. Super high tail set, over a the knee, built uphill, pigeon toed, . I don't like her hip. I can't tell you why exactly, something just looks off about it. It's probably because she's not up to prime weight and condition yet.

Luna;
Roach backed. That's the biggest issue I see with her. Otherwise she's a pretty cute little mare. Her neck ties in a little low, but that's not going to effect her very much. Her hip is a little steep too - but it could be the angle of the camera. Some of her with her head up and without a saddle would be better.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

No confo critique, but that western saddle looks like it is too wide for both mares, looks low on the withers and rocking... I would definitely get that checked out...

Cute horses though.


----------



## barnprincess (Dec 17, 2009)

^ yes i know as i stated that they dont fit already. i dont use them.

the saddle on the grey is actually too narrow.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh, sorry must have missed it *smacks forehead...


----------



## barnprincess (Dec 17, 2009)

its ok lol. =]


----------



## Tripp (Dec 29, 2009)

It'd help if you could get proper conformation pics for both horses..


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

barnprincess said:


> Well if you look at the link i posted, shes a rescue =]. She's come a long way. Shes just FINALLY , this month, hit her fat weight .so now its muscle and suppling time. this spring is real work time. we've done jumping and a lot of basic dressage up untill last month. shes a fast fast learner. we started collection, which she was doing awesome then she got a hematoma and went lame and now its snowing so im just hopping on her over her blankie to walk around the yard.
> 
> as for her back, i do have a chiro comming at some point haha. I heard its common in racehorses that it 'tears' from excertion (sp?) but it dosent cause any issues or any pain to her. but i want it checked out anyway.


i think she could still gain... you can see her ribs in some pics 

I agree with everything paintspwn said.... lol she said everything i just coould find


----------



## barnprincess (Dec 17, 2009)

Tripp said:


> It'd help if you could get proper conformation pics for both horses..


 
lol. thats why i said this is what i have. do with it or dont comment


----------



## barnprincess (Dec 17, 2009)

> i think she could still gain... you can see her ribs in some pics
> 
> I agree with everything paintspwn said.... lol she said everything i just coould find


again, as i already said they are old,those pics are between 2 - 9 months ago. i havent taken new ones b.c i havent taken her blankie off . shes a fatty girl now =]


----------



## barnprincess (Dec 17, 2009)

can i ask how luna has a roach back?



















http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_uT-i4wrm9Ec/SJuAMXP_egI/AAAAAAAACCE/EjOQDKUDVCI/s400/deformed.jpg 
those are roach backs.lunas back is even and normal so to say.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

^ that is an extreme roachback. luna isnt as roached back as that horse. but its still there


----------



## barnprincess (Dec 17, 2009)

also my farrier never said anything about ginger being pigeon toed. shes actually got a VERY slight slight club. one heel is an inch higher than the other.

maybe its the angle. bc her feet are no where near pointing in.

im not getting defensive im just saying i dont see that...at all


----------



## Lis (Oct 29, 2009)

People are going off the photos you've provided. She might not be pigeon toed but the angle of the photo makes it appear so. If you want a better critque of them then provide better confirmation photos. I know you haven't got any I did read it but I'm just saying.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

barnprincess: you asked for critique, you didnt give the best pictures, people are just doing their best to critique your horses. ferriers dont always say anythign that is wrong with a horses legs.


----------



## barnprincess (Dec 17, 2009)

pigeon toed is the hoofs not legs isnt it? its when the hooves are pointing and angled inwards. my farrier happens to be pretty good and well known and he pointed out that its not a club but its a little off. her front left i think it was


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

barnprincess said:


> pigeon toed is the hoofs not legs isnt it? its when the hooves are pointing and angled inwards. my farrier happens to be pretty good and well known and he pointed out that its not a club but its a little off. her front left i think it was


you see pigeon toed in the feet, but the whole leg (or soemtimes just part) can turn inwardss, it can sometimes be a huge problem, but it isnt always.


----------



## barnprincess (Dec 17, 2009)

hmm. well im always outside alone so its hard to get good pix but ill try to get better ones maybe tomorrow if its decent out


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

you can always just tie them to the fence and take their blankets off jsut for the pics, then put them back on again


----------



## barnprincess (Dec 17, 2009)

yeah lunas a pain in the toosh . theres no grass so maybe theyll stand haha. where i xtie its to close to the barn to get far back enough to get a full body, straight pic. i tie between my barn and a gate its a little enclosed area.











where im standing is in the barn door haha so you can see its not too even to get a pic. if i stand against the barn its too close i dont get the legs. this was zoomed one time i think.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

I agree with everything said so far.

Ginger looks like she has a hunters bump, that's that bump infront of her hip. She's over at the knee, she's camped in in the front and something seems a bit... off about her hip, not sure what. I agree she looks a bit pigeon toed.I love her coloring though and she looks tall

Luna's a cute little girl. she could use some topline. It would be easier to get pictures with her head up, I can't really see anything of her shoulder in these pictures


----------



## barnprincess (Dec 17, 2009)

gingers 18hands haha. lunas 16.3 =] . I know what a hunters bump is and ive seen tons i dont think shes got one. shes just got 2 small spots in her back that dip down. she hasent been a riding horse untill i got her . she raced until 7 then bred untill 16 and then i got her from auction. i never knew she wasen't a riding horse >.< i found out about 2 months ago when i found a website to a farm who stood a stud she was bred to.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

one of the bumps is a hunter bump... but im not sure what the other is...


----------



## barnprincess (Dec 17, 2009)

her bumps go down not up... hunter bumps are like this










her bumps arent high like a hunters bump are. and arent those caused but jumping a lot? 



> This injury is most common in jumping horses, trotters, carriage horses, and some endurance horses. It usually is a result of repeated trauma rather than a single discreet accident. However, a twisting fall or slip can also cause the problem.


she was never a riding horse untill i got her and she always had that bump ?


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

i know what a hunters bump is 
some horses are born with it aswell, it is also common in thoroughbreds. ive known a few hroses that were born with them.


----------



## barnprincess (Dec 17, 2009)

really?? i never heard that before. well hers isnt as prominate as ive seen i guess. shes not off, does it cause pain?


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

barnprincess said:


>


 
You can really see the hunters bump in these pictures. Look at the first picture, from the end of the saddle pad to the dip. The dip is where her back is supposed to be meeting her hip


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

no it doesnt, i think it sometimes can, but rarely. Ive heard a old wifes tale that horses with it can jump well... lol but im not sure.


----------



## barnprincess (Dec 17, 2009)

she jumps like a champ haha. she loves it =]


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

haha ya, i know a grand prix dressage horse with huntersbump... and sorta just a bad but confo... i never would have expected it!


----------



## barnprincess (Dec 17, 2009)

haha yeah i dont know. weve jumped 5 ft with no incedences. haha we school 2-3 ft though lol we do 3 1/2 - 4 ft 1 - 2 x a month for the fun of it =] and when we do go that high we only do like 2 passes at is. and lower it. shes got a really nice jump.

dont mind me here
2 1/2 ft









3 1/2










she loves it =D i cant wait for spring to get our training going again =D =D


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

You should really wear a helmet when you're jumping. Technically everyone should wear a helmet, but especially when you're going over fences.


----------



## barnprincess (Dec 17, 2009)

i know.. i do wear it . that day was just really hot. i wear it every ride now though. i swear lol


----------



## Becca93 (Jan 22, 2009)

I really don't know why you post photos in critique when you attempt to shoot down every critique that someone posts and get defensive.


----------



## barnprincess (Dec 17, 2009)

^ uh ... i dont get defensive .. i looked up each thing said and they dont look like anything stated... thats all..


----------



## RacePony007 (Jul 4, 2009)

they both look roach backed


----------



## Becca93 (Jan 22, 2009)

barnprincess said:


> ^ uh ... i dont get defensive .. i looked up each thing said and they dont look like anything stated... thats all..


Thanks for proving my point lol


----------



## barnprincess (Dec 17, 2009)

i didn't proove your point... the fact that those mentioned things look nothing like what my mares look like. thats all.


----------



## fourtwentyam (Dec 5, 2009)

I haven't read through all the responses so I'm sorry in advance if anything I say is redundant.

Ginger has a major hunter's bump, my old Thoroughbred had one from racing also, but Ginger's is more prominent. Nothing major but it can lead to some back issues so just make sure you keep a close eye on it! She also appears a bit over at the knee. Her tailset is very high as well. I like her shoulder but she could use some more butt and back muscle. She has a cute face, also!

Bella Luna (haha Lunatick is a cute nickname!) is so cute, I love grays! She looks a bit downhill in a few photos but it could be the angle. Her neck's a little too thick for my liking, it ties in very low to her chest and her throatlatch is pretty thick. She could use more muscling overall but that color is wonderful - I wish they never whitened! [=

And hey, another Long Islander! Very cool. [= Are you near zip code 11976 at all? That's me. [=


----------



## barnprincess (Dec 17, 2009)

im 11764 haha what town are you? And neither have much mucle because they do nothing haha. spring time the real work routines are starting =] ive had ginger for a year and 3 mos now and luna 7 mos. and out of the 7 mos ive had luna she was off for 2 mos with a injury and ive only ridden her about 15 times if that haha. shes a real pain in the toosh. so im hoping with her turning 8 she'll mature a bit by spring. so theyre both off untill then =] . gingers been off for 2 mos because of a hematoma as well.


----------



## fourtwentyam (Dec 5, 2009)

I'm in Water Mill out in the Hamptons - you're about an hour west of me. [=


----------



## barnprincess (Dec 17, 2009)

ah !! yes im in miller place =] and correct, its about an hr maybe more haha


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

> i looked up each thing said and they dont look like anything stated... thats all..


That's because there are varying degrees of conformation faults.


----------



## barnprincess (Dec 17, 2009)

^ and i looked at tons of them... lol. just saying.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

barnprincess said:


> ^ and i looked at tons of them... lol. just saying.


but the ones you posted ere very extreme... every single case is different


----------

